# How much should I charge for a makeup lesson?



## metal_romantic (May 8, 2009)

A new friend's girlfriend (I haven't met her) wants me to teach her how to do her own makeup. She's not sure what colours would suit her, how to apply it properly etc. She is happy to pay but doesn't know how much to offer and wants me to set a price.
I am still a student (I will finish my course in Aug) and she is the gf-of-a-friend, so I don't want to charge too much, but I will be using my own materials (and you all know how expensive it is!) and travelling a long way. I'd also like to spend a fair bit of time with her if I am teaching her, to make sure she really understands and can do it on herself. I know she is interested in gothic styles, so I was hoping to teach her a daytime look, how to update that for the evening, and a gothic night-time/party look. I was also going to suggest that I take her shopping for makeup or at least write a list of recommendations because if you're a beginner at makeup, I feel this would be really helpful. Can anyone suggest how much all this would be worth?
Thanks so much to anyone who can help me xo


----------



## Willa (May 8, 2009)

I did small makeup lessons last winter, and charged 25$ each
I also gave them a sample of pigments I had, just for fun of it
They were very happy

Teaching all you mentionned, I'd charge about 40$?

I wouldnt charge too much, because I want a good name
She can talk about you to her friends and such


----------



## BrushStroke (May 8, 2009)

Your price should commensurate with your experience and knowledge. What would you charge for just a makeup application? I know many artists who charge $125.00 and up for just that service (which usually takes 1/2 hour) so a lesson would be considerably more. Again it would depend on exactly how much you were teaching as there is so much to know (correct brushes and their application purpose, techniques to make the face more symmetrical and so many other tricks to really bring out the beauty of makeup artistry) You might want to consider an hourly rate as opposed to a set rate. You mentioned you will be traveling and have to take that into consideration also. When I use to teach I would set up small classes of 3 and my rate was $120.00 per person. I was there about 3 hours and each person saw application done on themselves as well as 2 others. This worked very nicely for all involved. This was what I charged almost 20 years ago.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 8, 2009)

First of all, i'd consider the travel costs. 
Then of course it depends on how much experience you've had.  Since these girls are your first i'd go fairly easy on the price.  Have some business cards to give them too.
You should also ask them their favorite types of looks or what kind of makeup they like in general so everyone is most likely to be pleased.


----------



## metal_romantic (May 9, 2009)

Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Still not really sure. It would be a lot of work but also great experience.
$US40 is about $AUD50... does the $50 sound fair?
Does anyone think it should be more or less?
I've suggested I could teach different looks on different days so it's easier to learn and remember. I think then I would charge maybe $20 per day over 3 days. I'm not sure if that's a good price to charge (I want to be fair to myself as well as to her).
xo


----------



## aeni (May 9, 2009)

What's your half day and day rate?  For something beauty-wise you could go shopping with her, have her pay for her makeup, have her pay for your time shopping with her and teaching her how to apply it (so that could in total take 4 or more hours).

Why charge your half day or day rate?  It's a day taken away from working a shoot or otherwise and you should be paid for what you charge normally for your time.


----------



## metal_romantic (May 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeni* 

 
_What's your half day and day rate?  For something beauty-wise you could go shopping with her, have her pay for her makeup, have her pay for your time shopping with her and teaching her how to apply it (so that could in total take 4 or more hours).

Why charge your half day or day rate?  It's a day taken away from working a shoot or otherwise and you should be paid for what you charge normally for your time._

 
I've never charged anyone before. I'm still a student and the makeup I have done for others has been for my assignments for my makeup course and for family (therefore free), so I don't know how much to charge.


----------



## Esme (May 9, 2009)

Well, you have to start charging sometime and you should be thinking about your rates and such already. In general, I would charge about 3/4 of what you will charge when you are a professional as a student rate. Don't underprice yourself or people will expect too cheap a price when you are a pro. Check around to see what others are charging in your area. As a nail tech that is how I set my prices.


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metal_romantic* 

 
_Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Still not really sure. It would be a lot of work but also great experience.
$US40 is about $AUD50... does the $50 sound fair?
Does anyone think it should be more or less?
I've suggested I could teach different looks on different days so it's easier to learn and remember. I think then I would charge maybe $20 per day over 3 days. I'm not sure if that's a good price to charge (I want to be fair to myself as well as to her).
xo_

 
$20/day is WAAYY too low imo.
IMO lessons should cost more than straight up applications because they take more time, and you have to teach as you go!
I think around $60-80 a day would be a good rate because your still a student and she is a friend of a friend


----------



## metal_romantic (May 10, 2009)

Thanks. When I said "day", it wouldn't last all day- I should've said "session". I haven't figured out how long it would take. I just think it would be better to spread out what she wanted to learn over a few days so the information is not overwhelming, and also so she can practice the looks and techniques on herself before moving on to the next lesson.

I am also going to do an image/wardrobe consultation and have no idea what to charge for that... but i suppose that is another topic...


----------



## rosasola1 (May 10, 2009)

i would think of it in terms of hourly.... Like how much do u want to charge an hour. I would charge 25$ an hour.


----------



## metal_romantic (May 12, 2009)

Thanks to all who have responded.
Bump!


----------



## Daniela Polla (May 14, 2015)

$40 USD is a little low. If you are starting out, I think $50 USD is the minimum. You have to take time, product and travel time into consideration. Are you sending them a list or a face chart of everything you did? Build that into the price. You can also offer a discount on the lesson if they are hiring you for something else, or ask them if they have a friend or sister or mom that wants to learn, then you can earn more in the same amount of time.

  Hope that helps!

_(Link removed by mod. Please keep links to your site confined to your signature / profile.)_


----------



## beautyspark88 (Jun 8, 2016)

I am loving all this pricing advice! It is really helpful to know what other MUAs charge.


----------



## sofiebeauty (Sep 6, 2016)

Great information!! I've been thinking about this as well.


----------

